# Need help with guppy babies



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay so my guppies are all very pregnant and the started to have babies.. I think it's just one cause she is much bigger than the other two. She is only having one or two babies every couple days. Is something wrong??


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as she keeps popping them out I would not worry too much. Do you know how old the fish is? Is this the first time for her to have babies? Make sure you have some good hiding spots for the babies. The others may eat them otherwise. Good luck with this.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Nope, sounds fine to me. She may be eating them, though. They can give birth to anywhere from 12-30 at a time.

Warning..guppies reproduce like bunnies.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah the ones she's popped out are all safe I have a breeder box. Lots of hiding spots incase she gives birth while I'm not home. I'm not sure how old they are i got them recently so I'm not 100% sure on any of that.


----------

